# Lime green



## Diabeticmedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking for a mbuna that is lime green. Any ideas? My wife has been very cool about my tank and has requested a lime green fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the color green is not well represented in Lake Malawi cichlids.

these have been called sort of "green", but in reality are not very green, they are just shades of yellow. None are very common.
Metriaclima sp. "lime nkhomo" 
Metriaclima sp. "afra green mbweca" 
a few Tropheops are sort of greenish, but not really.

Now some male Victorian cichlids have some nice green, usually with red, like "Ruby Green"


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Don't know of any. Pseudo sp. 'williamsi north' are kinda olive green, especially maturing males.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

put up a lime green background


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

very hard to find a green malawi

i have been searching very hard. the ones that comes close to green as below:
Labidochromis textilis - rare
Lethrinops sp. - rare too and not suitable with mbunas
Nimbochromis venustus - common but big predator will eat your mbunas
Tangs 
Callochromis pleurospilus - yes lime green/blue. pretty aggressive fish i keep him with malawi peacocks/haps doing well there.
others
Chromidotilapia sp - some are olive green
Haplochromis burtoni - sort of green, heard it is aggressive too
Thoracochromis brauschi - rare the best looking green cichlid so far.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

How about this?

http://www.bigalspets.com/patrick.html

Kinda lime green.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Best choices for green are the following (IMO)

Haplochromis sp. "ruby"
http://african-cichlid.com/RubyGreen.htm
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1558

Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga flameback
http://african-cichlid.com/allred.htm
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1550

Youtube video of my young kyoga male - he is not showing full color yet in this video but still looks good


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Victorians do often have splashes of true green on them, but the Malawi "green" can be taken to mean "greenish" if you use your imagination, LOL.

I have not had luck LONG TERM mixing Victorians and Malawi.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Astatotilapia calliptera can appear green in color and are from Malawi.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Maybe ask her if there's any other colour she'd like.


----------

